# Diagrama del Samsung UN32EH4000G ?



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2020)

A ver si alguien tiene el diagrama del Samsung UN32EH400 0G , encontré en Electronica-pt uno *de entrenamiento* pero no tiene diagrama !


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 13, 2020)

¿Te refieres al diagrama de la fuente o al del TV en sí? (donde sale troubleshooting y todo eso)

Si te refieres al diagrama de la fuente, sería bueno que anotes el número de parte de la fuente (BN44-00XXXX), porque las teles Samsung de 32'', aunque sean de un mismo modelo pueden usar fuentes distintas (ya me ha tocado verlo acá en mi país).

Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2020)

Te cuento , me lo dieron para reparar (o si no tiene arreglo me queda para repuestos) , viene de otro taller y le quitaron el módulo de la botonera e infrarrojo del control remoto , así que quisiera saber algo mas . . .

Tengo 13V y 5V


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 14, 2020)

Al menos acá en mi país (Chile) conozco los modelos UN32EH4000G y UN32EH4003G. 

¿Podrías confirmar si anotaste bien el modelo del TV?

¿Te serviría si te subo una foto de la botonera con el sensor IR?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2020)

La botonera es un único botón oscilante , creo que enciende oprimiéndolo y cambia canales y volumen según este oeste o norte y sur.

Quería ver que hay que puentear para intentar encenderlo.

 ........ .......Modelo : UN32EH4000G
Tipo de Modelo : UN32EH4000


Parece que :

Placa : 
U72A

Modelos : 
UN32EH5000G
UN40EH5000G
UN46EH5000G
UN26EH4000G
UN32EH4000G


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 14, 2020)

Si, efectivamente es una botonera tipo "joystick". Ojalá te sirvan estas fotos.


----------



## amplitube (Feb 22, 2021)

!Un aporte!


----------



## ADRIAN2022 (May 29, 2022)

Necesito diagrama fuente led Samsung UN32EH4000G, falla : no enciende.


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2022)

.



*San Google* (haz click) será siempre tu mejor amigo.


Busca el diagrama electrónico y realiza mediciones en tu tv.



Salu2.-


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 29, 2022)

ADRIAN2022 dijo:


> Necesito diagrama fuente LED Samsung UN32EH4000G


¿Será la BN44-00493A/B?
Por si acaso es esa, adjunto el diagrama. (Dos partes)


----------

